# Lösung zu einer Aufgabe



## martinschulz (28. Nov 2016)

Hallo zusammen
hat jemand für mich einen Code (Java) für das Spiel TicTacToe mit mindestens vier Methoden und welches mit zwei Dimensionalen Arrays aufgestellt wurde.


----------



## Robat (28. Nov 2016)

Also wenn du nicht selbst ein paar Ideen mit einbringst bzw nicht selbst an der Erarbeitung der Lösung interessiert bist, dann solltest du dir ein bisschen Geld zurecht legen und es hier noch mal probieren: 
http://www.java-forum.org/forum/private-stellangebote-und-stellensuche-von-usern.97/

Ansonsten poste bitte deinen bisherigen Code in `[code=Java]..[/code]`-Tags bzw deine Ideen zur Umsetzung und dir wird geholfen


----------

